# MK1 TT`s price rise



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed the sudden price rise of mk1`s? or is it just me? I sold mine (stupidly maybe) in late october after coming to the end of the road with mods and general upkeep and getting the car nearest to perfect condition after generally not using it enough and felt it needed to go to a good home where someone would get the enjoyment, and had also been hankering after a Mercedes R171 SLK 350, so began looking, after taking time to read countless reviews and info about these cars and every review reporting what a peach the 272 bhp 3.5 V6 engine is, i set out to test drive a few and went for the 7g auto as most are auto`s, Manual box is a swear word with merc fans,  i was a bit disappointed with the performance to be honest so went in search for the manual, which is no where near as bad as everyone made out, but still felt lack lustre compared to the little mk1  all the salesmen i spoke to disbelieved me when i said the TT felt so much quicker and more responsive, now i know mine was remapped with a few other mods so maybe thats why, But leaves me thinking do i go back and buy the nicest MK1 i can find, which is not easy now, or get a 3.2 Quattro, They all seem to have gone up in price, with adverts saying future classic and so on, Some mk1s i have looked at are more expensive than when i bought mine 6 years ago, so that is saying something surely, you can pay over 6k for a tidy 225 on a 2004 plate, and quattro sport over 8k for 100k cars!! ohh well decisions decisions, teach me a lesson to be so hasty next time :lol: ohh and the merc forums are no where near as good or informative as this forum, which makes a difference to a car enthusiast i think


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

I can't see the value in the mk1 rocketing up in price anytime soon because there's so many still on the roads today.

it's a testament to the car really, showing how well built they are.

One day yes!, I would agree with you with the TT being such an iconic car when it was first produced back in the late 90's.


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

Interesting that you mention this. I've recently bought a MK2 V6 to replace my 225bhp MK1. However I've not sold my MK1 yet and was surprised to find (when getting stuff together to sell) that I have all the old MOT and service history going back to 2002. Plus all the keys including the original dealership 'master key'. The car is a 1999 with no spoiler (factory) and so is one of the first of the MK1s.

It seems to be worth c£1500 which makes me hesitate to sell... I seriously regret selling the following cars in the past, all for similar money:

MK1 Astra GTE (still on the road apparently) & now worth vastly more 
1.9 205 GTi 
Nissan Pulsar GTiR 
Etc

My dilemma is whether to keep it (I have the space) or sell it & hope I don't regret it. I've owned it for over eight years as well so to me it's not just an old TT.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Lots of dealers trying to profit maybe on the iconic aspect of the car maybe? or just that second hand cars have risen in price across the board, with lots of people having cars on pcp deals, thats what the news seems to report, but would that make a difference to a car like the MK1? or is it just that the mk1 offers value for money performance wise


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

ArcofZen said:


> Interesting that you mention this. I've recently bought a MK2 V6 to replace my 225bhp MK1. However I've not sold my MK1 yet and was surprised to find (when getting stuff together to sell) that I have all the old MOT and service history going back to 2002. Plus all the keys including the original dealership 'master key'. The car is a 1999 with no spoiler (factory) and so is one of the first of the MK1s.
> 
> It seems to be worth c£1500 which makes me hesitate to sell... I seriously regret selling the following cars in the past, all for similar money:
> 
> ...


If you have storage for it then DONT DONT sell it :lol: you will probably regret it!! I HAVE


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Not noticed any price increase. I had a look around the small ads at the weekend and there were some Mk1 TTs going for what looked like very reasonable prices from dealers. Admittedly the best ones were 180s, but still, that's just the ones local to me this week.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

I have sold Manta GTEs and opel asconas and RS Turbos to name a few, all of which are now worth a small fortune, foolish maybe but you cannot keep them all :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

asahartz said:


> Not noticed any price increase. I had a look around the small ads at the weekend and there were some Mk1 TTs going for what looked like very reasonable prices from dealers. Admittedly the best ones were 180s, but still, that's just the ones local to me this week.


I seem to think in october last year nice reasonable early TT`s were around the 2500 upwards, now the ones i looked at are now in the region of 3500 upwards


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

ArcofZen said:


> MK1 Astra GTE (still on the road apparently) & now worth vastly more
> 1.9 205 GTi
> Nissan Pulsar GTiR
> Etc


205 Gti specially the 1.9 are now worth a load of dosh! 

Great in hindsight looking back isn't it. Wished I kept my RS Turbo and R33 GTR, worth double what I paid for them now! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Had a mk2 Astra GTE, what a fun car! :mrgreen:


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

corradoman said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> > Not noticed any price increase. I had a look around the small ads at the weekend and there were some Mk1 TTs going for what looked like very reasonable prices from dealers. Admittedly the best ones were 180s, but still, that's just the ones local to me this week.
> ...


No, still seeing £2000-£3000 round here. And if this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-Audi...152154?hash=item3ad788875a:g:yJkAAOSw2xRYegYy isn't reasonable, I don't know what is! Plenty more around too.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

I was looking at lower mileage cars, whilst that one looks nice its still on 140k and i know its not high mileage for the year but there are the other wear and tear factors to consider


----------



## Black225 mk1 (Aug 31, 2016)

There's too many around for values to rise at the moment. Once people start scrapping them in decent numbers (maybe over the next 5-10 years) then it's almost certain values will eventually rise.

QS worth the most obviously, then probably V6 coupes and then the 225 coupe. Lesser models not so much and roadsters not so much.

Also eventually mileage won't matter much either. If you wanted to buy a mk2 rs2000 escort now - you wouldn't give 2 hoots about mileage - just the condition of the car.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

corradoman said:


> I was looking at lower mileage cars, whilst that one looks nice its still on 140k and i know its not high mileage for the year but there are the other wear and tear factors to consider


That's why you're seeing what looks like a price rise. Dealers (and individuals) selling low mileage Mk1s will be trying to market them as future classic 'investments', with speculative high prices that they've plucked out of thin air and will possibly never actually achieve.

They're effectively trying to sell them today based on what they might be worth in the future. It's common practice for some dealers - find a mint-ish condition low mileage example of a car that's not really a classic yet and hasn't gone up in value, then polish the crap out of it, take some auction-house style photos and advertise it at a massively inflated price in the hope of snaring a chump with a bit too much disposable income and a dream of catching an appreciating classic just before it rockets up in value.

I do wonder what the owners of these 'rare' garage-queen cars think when they're taking it out one day a month, feeling all proud of themselves, only to pass another 10 of them being used as daily drivers and shopping trolleys.


----------



## Darryl_1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hopefully I didn't over pay for mine.... Bought just after Christmas for £4k.

I had hoped to pick up a tidy car for around £3k, but everything I looked at was rough, and or had questionable history.

There are a lot of cheap TT's about, but I don't think there are a lot of nice examples left with good history and low/lowish mileage.

Spec and colours will come into the value too, as well as mods.

I'm hoping I'll be able to sell mine for what I paid for it when the time comes. Though I expect I'll have thrown a lot of money at it before that time comes keeping it nice.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Is it just a post christmas spring bump in prices? (people don't buy much of anything in Jan after christmas & sales!)
Or maybe spring roadster price rises are dragging up all TT prices?
This is pure speculation BTW


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I think that rising QS prices will eventually drag up the prices of the rest of the range (as happens with many special editions and their more "basic" versions)

Also, quite a few people I have spoken to refer to it as a "future classic" - this seems to be something that the general public have decided amongst themselves!

If so, prices aren't going to get any lower as far as I can see, so really there is only one way they are going in the long term.

Not that I'd buy one specifically to invest in - I don't for one second think prices will move that much for a good few years yet. There are still way too many about that can had for good money at the minute.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I do wonder what the owners of these 'rare' garage-queen cars think when they're taking it out one day a month, feeling all proud of themselves, only to pass another 10 of them being used as daily drivers and shopping trolleys.


Hi, As you stated, Very Proud & if you had one you may feel the same. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Matt240QS (Jan 9, 2017)

I Paid £9000 for my 55 plate QS i remember looking about 3 or 4 years ago i saw one for sale at around £5000.
Not saying that its gone up 4k but you cant seem to find bargins like you could before.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Matt240QS said:


> I Paid £9000 for my 55 plate QS i remember looking about 3 or 4 years ago i saw one for sale at around £5000.
> Not saying that its gone up 4k but you cant seem to find bargins like you could before.


That's the classic car market for you, speculators are jumping on anything that hints at future profit so imo prices have been inflated because of it making it harder to find a bargain.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

well i went to view a quattro sport that was relatively near to me this afternoon and was surprised how well it felt on the road, really planted and relatively quick, felt a tad less lively than my remapped 225 but a lot nicer to drive in them pole positions, sadly the car is not for me as it had a bit too many miles and a bit dear, and needed cambelt and a service which be fine if they took that into consideration with the price


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> Matt240QS said:
> 
> 
> > I Paid £9000 for my 55 plate QS i remember looking about 3 or 4 years ago i saw one for sale at around £5000.
> ...


Sad that some people only see these cars in terms of the pound notes they can get for them.

To me, a car is all about the driving enjoyment. My classic Minis may have benefited from increases in value, but I don't see them that way, I just see something that is fun to drive. My TT is similar, but with the advantage of modern engineering which makes it more suited to the daily drive (yes, I've had Minis as dailies too!) The financial value isn't relevant, if it was I daren't drive it all the time!


----------



## DTM893 (Apr 24, 2016)

Sold my first QS in 2013 @ £6,000 and regretted it !

Bought my second QS in 2016 @ £9,000 and don't regret it !

Low mileage was important to me but not many less than 50k miles available.


----------



## Darryl_1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

DTM893 said:


> Sold my first QS in 2013 @ £6,000 and regretted it !
> 
> Bought my second QS in 2016 @ £9,000 and don't regret it !
> 
> Low mileage was important to me but not many less than 50k miles available.


Factoring the cost of keeping the car for 3 years, you probably haven't lost as much as you think. Seem people forget about the on going cost of just having a car, even in storage it will need insurance, and some servicing over the years and that's assuming it's not being used at all. Take it out on the road and it'll need tax and MOT, etc.


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

The mk 1 is still undervalued, it doesn't really matter how many were built it's how many are around with the right spec, in good condition, with FSH and have been looked after that will be sought after and increase in value.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

I've never understood why people get so hung up on mileage and being obsessed with buying low mileage examples. Low mileage doesn't guarantee a good car. I'm far more interested in a good service history using good quality parts. The amount of people I see on here looking for a TT which must have below x miles....

If you think TTs are undervalued, you should have a look at new age beetles... worth virtually nothing - a good one can be had for under a grand...


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

My rare colour BlackCherry Mk1 V6 has still got 39k on the clock as is like a new car. It drives like a dream and smells like fresh new leather inside and is garaged every night. Not planning to sell it but it must be rising slowly in price.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I've come close to selling my mk2 golf 16v a few times but I just can't let it go as I've had it for 14 years,and now they are like hens teeth and seriously starting to rise in price not that this bothers me as like said before it's more than just a car to me now,I've just bought a mk3 tts roadster but I can't let my mk1 225 roadster go either as it's mint,so I guess I'll have to keep that now aswell hmmm now I just need a beach buggy :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

jev said:


> My rare colour BlackCherry Mk1 V6 has still got 39k on the clock as is like a new car. It drives like a dream and smells like fresh new leather inside and is garaged every night. Not planning to sell it but it must be rising slowly in price.


This is why people like low mileage well looked after cars, they always feel like a new car every time you step in,


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Reasty said:


> I've come close to selling my mk2 golf 16v a few times but I just can't let it go as I've had it for 14 years,and now they are like hens teeth and seriously starting to rise in price not that this bothers me as like said before it's more than just a car to me now,I've just bought a mk3 tts roadster but I can't let my mk1 225 roadster go either as it's mint,so I guess I'll have to keep that now aswell hmmm now I just need a beach buggy :lol:


Im the same with my corrado, try as i may i just struggle to let go of it because to find another in its condition would be really hard as there are not many left now


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't you dare sell the Rado. Unless it's to me really really cheap ha ha!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

ProjectMick said:


> Don't you dare sell the Rado. Unless it's to me really really cheap ha ha!


Ha Ha Mick i`ll bear you in mind :wink:


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Far to many still around for them to go up too much.5 years maybe? I did however buy mine thinking just maybe it might at least hold its value, maybe go up a bit... not that I want to sell it


----------



## DTM893 (Apr 24, 2016)

Good value ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-AUDI-TT- ... SwImRYiiBf


----------



## Billybunter (Nov 20, 2016)

I paid £2700 for mine .but it is in showroom condition not a mark or dent anywhere alloys in perfect condition and new tyres .took me 4 months of looking .turned down a mk2


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe we're not looking at a price rise but more the bottom of the depreciation curve. Hard to see Mk1's going much lower in n price anyway. 
I struggled so much to find a car that would replace my MK1 and suited my requirements. In the end I just bought a MK2. So for the moment at least I think I'll be keeping my old girl too (the car, not Mrs Zen if she reads this! :lol: )


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

not bothered about the price of tt's, i already own one,


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Here's a bargin especially with its 'mega quattro sport spec'! :lol:

Mark would love it! 8)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-Q...660d2ca&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=122327427709


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

mega weird advert, :roll: ^^^^


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

SC0TTRS said:


> Here's a bargin especially with its 'mega quattro sport spec'! :lol:
> 
> Mark would love it! 8)
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-Q...660d2ca&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=122327427709


I'd love to know what's up with it, the outside looks all good. Well, besides the suspension / wheels :-|.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

TT Tom TT said:


> SC0TTRS said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a bargin especially with its 'mega quattro sport spec'! :lol:
> ...


I sent an email to this guy, he said its salvage and doesnt know whats wrong with it and it only starts and runs when it feels like it :lol: what and where are those seats from, 1999 car, someone has gone to quit an extent to get that to look like a sport, it would need trailoring and bastardising :lol:


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys, does milage really put people off that much?? if the car has been ridiculously well looked after and had all parts changed to put the car virtually back to new, what does it actually effect ? if the car was in mint condition would it still put you off ? Also is it worse if say a 20 year old car has say 20,000 on the clock if the car has been standing around untouched surly this would cause more damage as parts art being moved etc? maybe wrong ?? But the milage on any car has never personally put me off if its been loved?


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

LOWBOYTT said:


> Hey guys, does milage really put people off that much?? if the car has been ridiculously well looked after and had all parts changed to put the car virtually back to new, what does it actually effect ? if the car was in mint condition would it still put you off ? Also is it worse if say a 20 year old car has say 20,000 on the clock if the car has been standing around untouched surly this would cause more damage as parts art being moved etc? maybe wrong ?? But the milage on any car has never personally put me off if its been loved?


Mileage would not put me off if all suspension and bushes and brakes have been changed and engine work and the car has been cared for with receipts to prove, but sadly its very rarely the case, as most people get rid when big bills come in, most TTs i have enquired about needed belts doing with dealers arguing that it doesnt need doing and discs at the end of there lives and roll bars rattling about and so on, so your 3k car turns into a 4.5k car if you want it to drive as it did when newer


----------



## Darryl_1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

Depends on the mileage. You're struggling to find a 1.8T with under 100k miles on now.

There was a nice one on the facebook group with over 200k miles on and no one would touch it even though it looked well tempted and was only asking for £1250ono


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

It would not put me off either aslong as its been well looked after,my 2004 TT 225 roadster has 119k on the clock but everytime i take it for an MOT the guy also trys to get me to sell it to him and cannot believe the condition its in, its passed the MOT the last 3 years without a single advisory,he always says he has 5-6 year old cars in that are in terrible condition so its all about who owns it and how its looked after and not how old it is or how many miles its done.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

LOWBOYTT said:


> Hey guys, does milage really put people off that much?? if the car has been ridiculously well looked after and had all parts changed to put the car virtually back to new, what does it actually effect ? if the car was in mint condition would it still put you off ? Also is it worse if say a 20 year old car has say 20,000 on the clock if the car has been standing around untouched surly this would cause more damage as parts art being moved etc? maybe wrong ?? But the milage on any car has never personally put me off if its been loved?


Has never put me off, I always judge a car on condition rather than a number on the dashboard, would rather a 150k TT that had a new clutch, bushes, belts etc than a 40K car still needing all the bits doing.

Sadly an awful lot of buyers have a magic number in their head that means anything over it is a timebomb plus a lot of buyers living in the past when cars used to fall apart at 60k which just isn't the case anymore (and hasn't been for quite a while!)


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Ian_W said:


> LOWBOYTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly an awful lot of buyers have a magic number in their head that means anything over it is a timebomb plus a lot of buyers living in the past when cars used to fall apart at 60k which just isn't the case anymore (and hasn't been for quite a while!)


Can't agree more, the days of scraping cars off around 100k are long gone. People need to stop living in the past.


----------



## Black225 mk1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is that the same as living in the past?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Over all the condition is king, if its loved and not ranted when cold, seats cared for then you know its been cherished. If the seats are ranted the body scrappy and the engine has been ranted cold walk away.

Ideally a lowish mileage car is good too, mine for example runs nice, all been looked after and has been garaged. I have a second car that I use this time of year to keep the road salt off the TT. I do however generally use the car daily.

I agree with you all low mileage is a nice to have and a consistent mileage per year is ok. A car that just sits about and get used in summer isn't best.


----------



## Darryl_1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

I emailed someone about a TT with around 80k on it, asking about service history and belts etc. They'd only had the car for about 6 months. but checking the MoT history said the car had bearing moved over 4-5 years. Only history of any servicing was before this and the belt hadn't been done for about 7 years. It also had 4 cheap nasty tyres and curbing to the wheels

I figured i'd need to spend £1.5-2.0k on the car just sorting out the servicing, wheels and tyres. Even then it would be a risk as i doubt the oil would have been changed over the years it was stood.

They wanted about £3.5k for the car, based on the mileage and what traders were trying to sell them for I guess. Told them it wasn't worth anymore than £2.5k and i wouldn't even travel to view it unless they'd entertain coming down to that value.

In the end they told me i should probably look at buying a new car if i wanted all the service history, etc..... Think it sold for about £2550 on eBay a couple weeks later, Probably someone thinking they got a bargain low mile TT.

I'd always rather have a car that's been used properly. Condition, Service history, and general maintainence are the most important things, I also try to avoid cars with mismatching tyres or cheap tyres, small traders buying cheap car at auction are also a nightmare.


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

I think there's something in this.
its happened to a lot of cars, even those with large production runs.

we all covet what we had/or couldn't afford when we were a certain age. I grew up in a generation of hot hatches and wish I had kept my 205 gti, mk1 golf gti's, mk2 astra gte, Porsche 993, mk2 escort etc etc. As we get older there's more disposable income, less need for a big & sensible family car, more time to spend looking at, using and fettling our 'toys'. The trick is to get in at a point before the market goes bonkers. I paid £1000 for a mint mk2 escort L about 10 years ago - its had the works since but probably worth £25k+ - modifications enhance the value of mk1 & mk2's however the value in mk1 golfs and 205's lies with the 'pure' unmodified examples which are now few and far between. 205 Gti with Mi16 conversion on webers? - no thanks. Not unusual to see Mk1 GTi's at £8-10k and a low miles 205 (1.6!) sold for £30k plus at auction recently. The market is now being buoyed up by investors who are looking at growth with the lack of capital gains tax. This is pushing the prices of some cars outside the reach of mere mortals. The Porsche 993/911 market is bonkers -£40k plus for a decent one. 993 turbo's are over £140k, up from £50-60 4 years ago.

at what point will TT values start increasing?
Many are in banger territory and more have been 'tastefully' modified. the high milers and modded ones will die off quite rapidly - what's the point in buying to return to stock or throwing money at something with lots of miles when others are available for negligible more? mot failures and high repair costs will, along with expensive electronic problems, kill some off. More breakers on ebay than last year. Prices are rock bottom at the moment. I bought a 2001 roadster 225 recently for £1700. Its had some paint (and needs a bit more) but has covered only £85k miles and has a clean mot history. I'm getting to the end of the list of jobs it needs and its brilliant - as good as remembered my old one being in 2005. Very high on the £'s per smile scale and much better vfm than my daily driver.

QS's must be on the cusp of a value increase - limited supply and exclusivity as well as a performance boost over the standard Mk1. It's a 'Halo' model and surely must become collectable. megane R26 R values have been high for years and will remain so because of exclusivity and a reputation as real a drivers. But more and more aren't being driven, certainly not on track, as they are too valuable and sit in the garage of speculators. QS will go the same way.

why would you buy a TT now? I started looking at caterham's (too impractical/expensive) MG's and triumphs (too potentially rusty, crap handling and performance by modern car standards), mk1 golf (too expensive), s2000 (revy but no torque and a lacklustre interior). TT is a performance car bargain. decent ones cant stay this cheap for long.

what's your alternative for £2k?


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

SC0TTRS said:


> Here's a bargin especially with its 'mega quattro sport spec'! :lol:
> 
> Mark would love it! 8)
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-Q...660d2ca&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=122327427709


not a QS


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

LOWBOYTT said:


> Hey guys, does milage really put people off that much?? if the car has been ridiculously well looked after and had all parts changed to put the car virtually back to new, what does it actually effect ? if the car was in mint condition would it still put you off ? Also is it worse if say a 20 year old car has say 20,000 on the clock if the car has been standing around untouched surly this would cause more damage as parts art being moved etc? maybe wrong ?? But the milage on any car has never personally put me off if its been loved?


Mileage doesn't bother me (my background is in classic Minis where it's completely irrelevant!) Mine's done 157K now, but before I bought it, it had a new turbo & cambelt. What wasn't mentioned in the history, but I've found since, is that all the springs, shocks & arbs have been replaced too. Everything works - no dashpod issues or anything - so I'm happy to stick with this one despite a couple of bodywork knocks I need to fix. Just needs a new clutch now and we'll be flying again!

If a car is used daily like mine is, they tend to get looked after mechanically, and I'm convinced these cars are better with regular use - you often see much lower mileage cars having issues on here.


----------



## Matt240QS (Jan 9, 2017)

I brought mine from a local dealer. if i went of mileage alone id say mine was overpriced.

93k QS for £9000

However it had full service history and cambelt and water pump changed by dealer before sale. 
2 owners from new 
not even a stone chip on the body work.
new pads on the front new shocks and dampers on the rear.

You can just tell by looking at it, its been someones pride and joy and for that reason im happy to pay more for it than others with less miles but not as well cared for.


----------

